# Looking for a specific MIDI tool that acts like a gate, but retriggers notes instead



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 3, 2021)

What I want this tool to do:
Trigger any note being held on the keyboard through another MIDI message which sends velocity (note# for instance).
Scenario: play a chord in your left hand, the notes do not sound on your MIDI instrument unless you hit this trigger with your right hand (a note on the keyboard devoted to this task). Also, I want differentiate that I want the notes of the chord to re-attack with each trigger event (unlike an amplitude gate) meaning I want it to sound like the chord is played again, not like a DJ effect.
If you record the MIDI performance, it should look like you played the chord multiple times.

I use Cubase and looking at all of the MIDI tools available, cannot find one that does this.
Is there a MIDI plugin out there which offers this? Is it something that a savvy Reaktor user could make?


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 3, 2021)

If you have any past experience with the C programming language (Java and other derivatives of C might be close enough), then you should look at Blue Cat Audio's Plug'n Script.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 9, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> If you have any past experience with the C programming language (Java and other derivatives of C might be close enough), then you should look at Blue Cat Audio's Plug'n Script.


Thank you. While that looks quite interesting I don't have the time to go on that detour right now. 
I'm still hoping to find something made for this purpose.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 9, 2021)

W. A. Production InstaChord might be able to get the result you want using a slightly different method. You chose a chord using one set of "chord keys" and then trigger the chord using an "action key". The chord sounds for as long as the "action key" is held down. Everything is very configurable. It's usually (maybe always) on sale.

There are a bunch of other MIDI chord generators. Some of them might work the same way, but I don't know which ones.

Mosaic Beats Chord Prism
Frozen Plain Obelisk
Audiomodern ChordJam
Xfer Records Cthulhu
Kirnu Cream

Cthulhu and Cream are probably overkill for this specific application.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 10, 2021)

Take a look at Gatekeeper, seems possible.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 10, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Take a look at Gatekeeper, seems possible.



Thanks, but this is not what I was trying to describe. This is an audio gate with drawable envelopes.

I am looking for a MIDI plugin that will send note on and velocity to trigger the VSTi. The way in which I am using the word "gate" may be confusing as I am making reference to CV/gate technology on older analog synthesizers. I should just refer to note messages and velocity. I want the note on messages (the chord held in the left hand) to be held onto (not played) until triggered by a "keyswitch", and the velocity of the keyswitch press to be used as the velocity input of the chords.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 10, 2021)

Virtual Virgin said:


> I want the note on messages (the chord held in the left hand) to be held onto (not played) until triggered by a "keyswitch", and the velocity of the keyswitch press to be used as the velocity input of the chords.


I think that InstaChord does what you are looking for, except that I don't know what velocity values it sends. It might send the velocity of the "action" or "trigger" note, as you are describing.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 10, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I think that InstaChord does what you are looking for, except that I don't know what velocity values it sends. It might send the velocity of the "action" or "trigger" note, as you are describing.


I am looking now to see if I can learn about the feature you describe.
Thanks


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 10, 2021)

Wouldn't it be easier just to play the chord multiple times with your left hand?

Asking seriously, not trying to be a jerk!


----------



## SergeD (Aug 10, 2021)

You should have a look on Midi-Ox which is very versatile.


----------



## kro (Aug 10, 2021)

I suggest...





Chordz


Chordz is a VST plugin that allows you to trigger full chords by playing single notes.



www.codefn42.com


----------

